# article: UC Berkeley robot navigation could chart a new course for self-driving systems



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

UC Berkeley robot navigation could chart a new course for self-driving systems


An approach that uses hours of video and elements of reinforcement learning can guide a robot vehicle almost two miles without a full map of the surroundings.




www.zdnet.com


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

The drivers cannot not wait till these self insured bots work for less than. 70. Cents a mile..Robot's are 2 smart for this.


----------

